# Change my User Name here



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 4, 2009)

Can somebody tell me how can I change my user name 'lovelyCliffHanger'  it was an accident and it sounds gay...  Any moderators?  let me know I'll PM u the non-gayish username...  help this straight guy...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2009)

contact the admin, like Raaabo or cyberjunkie or Anorian by PMing them


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks buddy


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly, I'm glad that you are going for a new name. It does sound gay and I was actually laughing when I had read your name first over here. no offence!


----------

